

The Listener - muerdeme
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/201001/coast-to-coast

======
wallflower
> “Freaks, geeks, and rebels have got a very, very strange advantage,” Bloom
> says. “In most things we’re sort of disadvantaged, but society needs us very
> badly—we’re its eyes and ears, we’re its antenna, we’re the way it stretches
> out and finds new things.”

